# Uống nước ấm thường xuyên mang lại nhiều lợi ích bạn không ngờ



## nusy (11/12/18)

Có thể bạn không biết, nước ấm mang đến rất nhiều lợi ích cả về sức khỏe lẫn tinh thần. Nước là thành phần chiếm tỉ lệ khá cao trong cơ thể. Uống đủ nước mỗi ngày là cách giúp cơ thể hấp thu dưỡng chất và hoạt động hiệu quả. Đa phần mọi người đều thích uống nước lạnh bởi cảm giác sảng khoái, mát mẻ. Tuy nhiên, việc uống nước ấm sẽ mang đến nhiều lợi ích về sức khỏe mà bạn không ngờ tới.

*1. ĐỐI VỚI DA*

*Ngăn ngừa lão hóa đến sớm*
Chất độc tích tụ trong cơ thể là một trong những nguyên nhân thúc đẩy quá trình lão hóa diễn ra nhanh hơn. Sau độ tuổi 25, làn da của bạn sẽ bước vào thời kỳ lão hóa. Việc uống nước ấm giúp cơ thể loại bỏ độc tố ra bên ngoài, tái tạo các tế bào da. Từ đó, da săn chắc hơn, giảm tình trạng da nhăn và chảy xệ.

*Giữ ẩm cho da*

*

*
​Uống nước ấm thường xuyên cung cấp nước cho làn da luôn ẩm mượt và mềm mại. Hơn thế nữa, nước ấm còn cải thiện tuần hoàn máu giúp sắc diện của bạn luôn hồng hào và rạng rỡ.

*Giảm mụn*
Chắc hẳn bạn cũng biết uống đủ nước chính là phương pháp hữu hiệu để ngăn ngừa mụn. Việc uống nước lạnh thường xuyên sẽ gây tổn hại vùng cổ họng, kéo theo hàng loạt vấn đề về sức khỏe. Đây là nguyên nhân khiến da dễ bị stress và nổi mụn. Nước ấm giúp làm sạch cơ thể, loại bỏ các tác nhân gây nhiễm trùng, hạn chế sự xuất hiện của mụn. Nếu không muốn bị mụn “tấn công”, bạn đừng quên duy trì thói quen uống nước ấm mỗi ngày.

*2. ĐỐI VỚI MÁI TÓC*

*Giúp tóc chắc khỏe*
Có lẽ bạn chưa biết, việc uống nước ấm cũng ảnh hưởng khá nhiều đến mái tóc. Cụ thể, nước ấm kích thích hoạt động của chân tóc. Nhờ đó, ngọn tóc chắc khỏe và mượt mà hơn.

*Kích thích mọc tóc*

*

*
​Nhiệt độ của nước làm gia tăng tốc độ phát triển của nang tóc, thúc đẩy hoạt động của các tế bào này. Khi bạn duy trì thói quen uống nước ấm mỗi ngày, tóc sẽ nhanh dài hơn.

*Ngăn ngừa gàu*
Khi cơ thể được cung cấp đủ nước, da đầu sẽ tránh được tình trạng khô ráp gây ra gàu. Bên cạnh việc uống nước, bạn nên kết hợp gội đầu bằng nước ấm. Không chỉ giúp bạn thư giãn khi gội đầu, nước ấm còn làm sạch bụi bẩn, chống gàu hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên lưu ý về nhiệt độ nước, không nên dùng nước quá nóng sẽ làm tổn hại tóc.

*NHỮNG LỢI ÍCH KHÁC*

*Làm dịu hệ thần kinh*
Nếu cảm thấy căng thẳng, uống một ly nước ấm là cách để lấy lại bình tĩnh khá hữu hiệu. Nước ấm có khả năng làm dịu tinh thần và giúp não bộ được thư giãn. Khi hệ thống thần kinh ổn định, bạn sẽ giảm thiểu cảm giác lo lắng và sợ hãi.

*Giải độc cho cơ thể*
Hiển nhiên, uống nước là một cách để loại bỏ các chất độc hại ra khỏi cơ thể. Khi nạp một lượng nước ấm vào người, nhiệt độ cơ thể cũng sẽ tăng lên. Hệ thống nội tiết được kích hoạt, tuyến mồ hôi sẽ từ đó mà thoát ra ngoài. Tình trạng đổ mồ hôi khiến bạn khó chịu nhưng đó là cách để giải nhiệt cho cơ thể, hạn chế sự tích tụ mầm bệnh.

*Giảm cân*
Nước ấm làm tăng nhiệt độ trong cơ thể, gia tăng tỉ lệ trao đổi chất. Chính sự gia tăng này giúp cơ thể đốt cháy nhiều năng lượng hơn trong ngày. Nhiệt độ từ nước ấm khi vào trong cơ thể sẽ phá vỡ các mô mỡ tích tụ lâu ngày. Từ đó, bạn sẽ giảm cân dễ dàng hơn.

*

*
_Theo các chuyên gia sức khỏe, một ly nước ấm pha với mật ong và chanh vào buổi sáng là cách đốt mỡ khá hữu hiệu. Ảnh: skinnyms_​
*Cải thiện lưu thông máu*
Nước ấm giúp cơ quan tuần hoàn mở rộng, kích thích máu lưu thông tuần hoàn khắp cơ thể. Theo một số nghiên cứu, khi cơ thể tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ cao, lưu lượng máu sẽ tăng lên đáng kể.

*Cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa*
Việc uống nước lạnh khiến dầu mỡ, chất béo đông đặc và tích tụ lại trong cơ thể nên quá trình tiêu hóa gặp trở ngại. Vì vậy, cách tốt nhất là bạn nên uống nước ấm để thay thế. Khi nước ấm đi qua dạ dày và ruột, cơ quan tiêu hóa hoạt động tốt hơn, loại bỏ chất thải nhanh hơn.

*Giảm đau bụng trong ngày “đèn đỏ”*

*

*
​Việc uống nước ấm làm tăng lượng máu lưu thông đến các tế bào, làm giảm nhiều triệu chứng đau, trong đó có đau bụng kinh. Hơn thế nữa, nước ấm còn giúp cải thiện tuần hoàn mao mạch, làm thư giãn các nhóm cơ nên hạn chế chứng chuột rút hữu hiệu.

*Giảm táo bón*
Táo bón xảy ra khi hệ tiêu hóa gặp vấn đề, nhu động ruột hoạt động kém hiệu quả. Đây là tình trạng nhiều người thường gặp phải. việc uống nước ấm thường xuyên sẽ thúc đẩy hoạt động của đường ruột, hạn chế tình trạng táo bón. Khi nước ấm đi vào trong cơ thể, ruột sẽ co bóp và loại bỏ chất thải cũ ra bên ngoài.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

